# Gander Mountain Canton



## Evinrude58 (Apr 13, 2011)

Stopped in the Canton Gander today and asked when they would be putting out their ice gear. Was informed that they have been told they will not be getting any this year. Guy who told me said he is hoping that will change as they sell a lot of it but doubts the bean counters will change their minds. The Dunhams in Massillon does not carry ice gear and Dick's up in Belden barely carries any. Now I know Mark always has a decent selection and when I am planning on bigger purchases that is where I go but he is 45 minutes away and that is quite a ways to drive just to maybe pick up a couple jigs. Hopefully Long bait carries some stuff this year.


----------



## RJohnson442 (May 14, 2013)

The store Fishermens Central (I think thats the name) that replace land big fish got grilled last year for not having much when the season came. I hope from the feedback they received they will be stocking more this year. I've only been in there a few times so what they have at the moment I have no idea lol.


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

For certain, Long Lake Bait & Tackle (J's, formerly T's), WILL be open for the winter and carrying bait & tackle, but I doubt much gear.

Yeah, the boys at Fisherman Central were strongly encouraged to increase their product line. We'll just have to wait & see.

As always, Mark's in Ravenna is still the best for ALL ICE TACKLE & GEAR in this area.


----------



## Whaler (Nov 16, 2004)

You can buy anything you want off the internet. It only takes a few days to get it too. Also you can find things on there that you won't find around here.


----------



## lovin life (Jan 2, 2010)

I talked to a guy at Fishermans Central last year. He said this years selection will be much better because they actually have to put their orders in during the spring and they just didn't have enough time to do that last year. So I went back about a month ago talk to a guy I said hey when you get no your icefishing stuff and he said oh I don't really think we're going to have any this year blah blah blah I said well that's funny because I talk to a guy last year and he gave me the excuse that you guys didn't have enough time to order it he said now I just don't think we're going to have any. So take that for what it's worth Gander Mountain had a decent size selection but just didn't carry any quality stuff


----------



## lovin life (Jan 2, 2010)

Other than Minnowheads number one go to weapon, the Gil Pill !!!!! Blah ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha


----------



## Minnowhead (Jan 12, 2011)

Oh that's just great Lovinlife! Get on the internet and tell everyone what my #1 "go-to" all time favorite ice fishing lure is! Now every ice fisherman will buy them up! Why don't you just post up the GPS coordinates of my favorite trout and pike hot spots on Wingfoot while your at it! I swear I can't tell you anything...


----------



## Fish2Win (Jan 21, 2009)

Minnowhead are you talking about this spot you gave me??


----------



## Fish2Win (Jan 21, 2009)

Caught my best pike ever right there!! You gotta still have that pic!!!!!


----------



## trapperjon (Mar 11, 2008)

Ya know what ? SCREW those corporate stores and the interweb. Go to Mark's bait and tackle on rt14 in Ravenna,. It's worth the drive and he's a great guy,


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

Bummer, but I hope the non-box shops thrive... including Marks, Fisherman Central & J's


----------



## Evinrude58 (Apr 13, 2011)

Trapper
As I said I do use Mark's when I am spending larger amounts of money such as my ice suit I bought from him and the jaw jackers I am planning on this year, but it makes no sense to spend $7-8 on gas to go to Mark's for trips when I am only looking at maybe spending up to $7-8 on some pin mins. If I had unlimited funds saying screw you to the big box stores would be possible but unfortunely I am retired and my funds are limited.


----------



## matticito (Jul 17, 2012)

cabela's in michigan had all kinds of gear out. I only picked up some ice jigs in my recent trip.


----------



## tsw (Sep 28, 2014)

No place around can touch Mark's for selection ,know how, and latest fishing reports.


----------

